# Livebox inventel / Clé WPA



## Vladimok (26 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

Comment connecter un iPod Touch sur une Livebox Inventel en clé WPA ?

Merci


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

Sur ton iPod, tu vas dans Réglages > wi-fi. Tu sélectionnes ton réseau et tu entres la clé WPA.


----------



## divoli (27 Juin 2009)

Tout en associant l'iPod à la Livebox...
C'est à dire que concrètement, avant de valider la clé WAP sur l'iPod,  il faut appuyer sur le bouton d'association de la Livevox.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Juin 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Tout en associant l'iPod à la Livebox...
> C'est à dire que concrètement, avant de valider la clé WAP sur l'iPod,  il faut appuyer sur le bouton d'association de la Livevox.



Je n'ai pas eu besoin de le faire. En revanche, j'avais ajouté l'adresse MAC de l'iPod dans la liste des adresses MAC autorisées de l'interface d'administration de la Livebox.


----------



## Vladimok (27 Juin 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Je n'ai pas eu besoin de le faire. En revanche, j'avais ajouté l'adresse MAC de l'iPod dans la liste des adresses MAC autorisées de l'interface d'administration de la Livebox.



Impossible de mettre une adresse mac sur les Inventel.

Si oui, comment ?????


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Juin 2009)

J'ai une Sagem mais ça dit être à peu près pareil.

Tu vas dans l'interface d'administration de la Livebox, sur "Réseau sans fil". Là tu trouveras le tableau des adresses MAC. 




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

Sur la première ligne, tu as "Nouvelle adresse MAC". Tu cliques sur l'icône dans la case en face. Tu rentres l'adresse MAC de ton iPod (que tu trouveras sur ton iPod dans Réglages > Général > Informations [Adresse wi-fi]) et tu valides.




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## Vladimok (29 Juin 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> J'ai une Sagem mais ça dit être à peu près pareil.
> 
> Tu vas dans l'interface d'administration de la Livebox, sur "Réseau sans fil". Là tu trouveras le tableau des adresses MAC.
> 
> ...



J'ai essayé, mais impossible, on ne peut entrer d'adresse mac.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Juin 2009)

Et sans ça, est-ce que ça marche ?


----------



## divoli (29 Juin 2009)

Vladimok a dit:


> J'ai essayé, mais impossible, on ne peut entrer d'adresse mac.



Et en l'associant ? Non, t'as pas envie ? Tu cherches le moyen le plus compliqué possible ? :sleep:


----------



## Vladimok (29 Juin 2009)

Tout marche, mais en entrant une adresse mac, cela est plus pratique.


----------



## divoli (29 Juin 2009)

Donc ton problème est résolu ?


----------

